# mplayer X11 error



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 22, 2010)

Yesterday i try to recompile mplayer with x11 support.But i take this error.


```
-I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2     -c -o asxparser.o asxparser.c
libvo/vo_xvmc.c: In function 'allocate_xvimage':
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:169:58: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:169:58: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
libvo/vo_xvmc.c: In function 'xvmc_find_surface_by_format':
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:335:21: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c: In function 'preinit':
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:387:57: error: 'xv_test_ck' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:388:57: error: 'xv_test_ckm' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:423:5: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:423:5: warning: statement with no effect
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:438:5: warning: implicit declaration of function 'xv_setup_colorkeyhandling'
libvo/vo_xvmc.c: In function 'config':
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:467:9: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:482:5: warning: passing argument 2 of 'XvMCCreateContext' makes integer from pointer without a cast
/usr/local/include/X11/extensions/XvMClib.h:25:8: note: expected 'XvPortID' but argument is of type 'const struct opt_t *'
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:560:25: warning: passing argument 2 of 'XvMCListSubpictureTypes' makes integer from pointer without a cast
/usr/local/include/X11/extensions/XvMClib.h:46:23: note: expected 'XvPortID' but argument is of type 'const struct opt_t *'
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:613:5: warning: implicit declaration of function 'vo_xv_init_colorkey'
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:618:5: warning: implicit declaration of function 'vo_xv_enable_vsync'
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:645:13: error: 'xv_ck_info' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:645:23: error: request for member 'method' in something not a structure or union
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:645:34: error: 'CK_METHOD_BACKGROUND' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:646:37: error: 'xv_colorkey' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:646:35: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast
libvo/vo_xvmc.c: In function 'draw_frame':
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:683:1: warning: no return statement in function returning non-void
libvo/vo_xvmc.c: In function 'put_xvmc_image':
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:938:9: warning: implicit declaration of function 'vo_xv_draw_colorkey'
libvo/vo_xvmc.c: In function 'xvmc_free':
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:1055:9: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:1056:9: warning: passing argument 2 of 'XvUngrabPort' makes integer from pointer without a cast
/usr/local/include/X11/extensions/Xvlib.h:261:12: note: expected 'XvPortID' but argument is of type 'const struct opt_t *'
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:1057:9: warning: statement with no effect
libvo/vo_xvmc.c: In function 'control':
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:1321:13: warning: implicit declaration of function 'vo_xv_set_eq'
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:1321:33: error: 'xv_port' undeclared (first use in this function)
libvo/vo_xvmc.c:1333:13: warning: implicit declaration of function 'vo_xv_get_eq'
gmake: *** [libvo/vo_xvmc.o] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2010)

Moved to the correct forum.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2010)

No need to double-post this one ..


----------



## aragon (Apr 23, 2010)

Try disable XvMC support?  It's of little benefit anyway...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2010)

OK.i disabled XvMC support and now installed with x11 support with no other errors 
Also now i have gmplayer 
Thanks for your help 
And sorry for double post


----------

